# إيميلات لشركات المقاولات والمكاتب الإستشارية في مصر .. جديد ***



## رامى حسن محمد (12 يناير 2013)

نسألكم الدعاء ..


----------



## asd_zxc (12 يناير 2013)

عمى وعم عيالى ..يا حاج الناس كلها بتدعيلك بسسب الكلام ده


HVAC Lectures , Advanced level ,Eng ; Ayman Omar - Download - 4shared - ahmad ragab


----------



## konan2007 (13 يناير 2013)

رامى حسن محمد قال:


> نسألكم الدعاء ..


*مشكور و بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود العظيم و جعله في ميزان حسناتك و ارجو منك كتابة اسم الشركة بجانب الاميل لو امكن و لك جزيل الشكر*


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (6 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايدك على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع بس نرجوا اضافة اسماء شركات المقاولات بجانب كل اميل


----------



## عمران احمد (8 فبراير 2013)

*جزاك الله كل خير و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما*


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (18 فبراير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## walid nafeaa (15 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abdomohamed (20 أبريل 2013)

*مشكور و بارك الله فيك علي هذا المجهود العظيم*


----------



## mohamed mech (20 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا​


----------



## م.محمود كمال (3 ديسمبر 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## yehia mohsen (5 ديسمبر 2013)

شكرا علي المجهود الفوق رائع بجد كنت بدور عليه ومش لاقيه تسلم ايدك


----------

